# Too crowded?-No deer?--Really?!...



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm reading/hearing storys of 'too crowed' , or, no deer areas in some units.

All I can say is, Those guys are in the wrong units/areas ....

I've been VERY surpized with the general hunt we've had so far.:!:.

Between my 15 year old and myself, We have passed on 11 bucks so far,
9 were yearling's, 2 were older, one 3 point and a small 4 point......
Just waiting as new deer are rolling into the area we are hunting daily.
( Saw well over 100 head just this morning ) 

I understand units like Nebo and the Wasatch have ALOT of rifle deer tags.
Thats why I would NEVER apply on those 'type' units ...

I wiil say, from what I've seen so far with opt 2 so far were I hunt,
I LIKE IT.....I'll start getting someone in the family general tags ever year AGAIN.

JMHO--------But I love it..:!:..


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

I'm happy to hear someone that is NOT complaining about over crowding, or the lack of antlered animals. Hunting is what you make it.

I didn't draw the area I wanted, or my 2nd choice, nor my 3rd choice. I did pick up some converted ML tags though for an area I've never hunted (4/5/6), and don't really care if we even get a deer. I just want to spend some time hiking with the kid, possibly seeing deer and keeping the tradition alive. Planning to make the best of a not so desirable situation.

Good luck to you and yours!


----------



## meltedsnowman (Jun 1, 2012)

I guess they mean the roads are crowded??


----------



## MarkM (Sep 7, 2007)

I drew a muzzleloader tag this year and even though I didn't get anything I saw a lot of deer, passed some smaller ones and had my chances at a couple nice ones.

Yesterday evening I drove up to the same area to see how the rifle hunters were doing. On the way up I talked to several people on the road on there ATV's, dirt bikes, quads etc.. and everyone was complaining about not seeing any deer and how slow the hunt was. They were blaming everything from the hot weather, the stupid DWR to Obama for why they were not getting anything. I drove up to a spot I hunted during the ML hunt and then hiked about 3/4 of a mile out to a point I like to sit on and glass. I glassed to dark and spotted about 25 does a couple two points and a nice 2X3. While out on that point I did not see a one hunter. They were all back driving the roads.

Mark


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

MarkM said:


> I drew a muzzleloader tag this year and even though I didn't get anything I saw a lot of deer, passed some smaller ones and had my chances at a couple nice ones.
> 
> Yesterday evening I drove up to the same area to see how the rifle hunters were doing. On the way up I talked to several people on the road on there ATV's, dirt bikes, quads etc.. and everyone was complaining about not seeing any deer and how slow the hunt was. They were blaming everything from the hot weather, the stupid DWR to Obama for why they were not getting anything. I drove up to a spot I hunted during the ML hunt and then hiked about 3/4 of a mile out to a point I like to sit on and glass. I glassed to dark and spotted about 25 does a couple two points and a nice 2X3. While out on that point I did not see a one hunter. They were all back driving the roads.
> 
> Mark


What, are you saying that the noise from those motors can scare the deer away? Sarcasm aside, we saw tons of nice bucks on our elk hunt the last 2 years in the same area, the fact that you can only access the area on foot or horseback keeps it that way.


----------



## MWScott72 (May 23, 2011)

I hunted up Parleys Canyon on the opener. I was surprised at the LACK of hunters. not many shots either. I only saw small 2's and a tiny 2x3, so passed. Hopefully, something bigger will pop out later in the week.


----------



## inbowrange (Sep 11, 2007)

Yeah the only people I've talked to about there hunt, say they've hiked miles and haven't seen anything. I call BS cause just by looking at these chain smoking fatties, the only way they'd be able to hike miles is if they was hike to a life flight helicopter. People keep turning a couple hundred yards off the road into 3-4 miles. Where I bow hunt it has a terrible reputation for over crowding but by my GPS I hike 3/4 a mile in to my spot and over the last 9 years I've seen 2 hunters, but I hear hundreds of atv's going back and forth on the road.


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I think I have seen more bucks this year than ever before I have either been helping some one hunt or had a tag my self since archery season started and we have seen tons of bucks! I have been hunting two different units as well and yes most of them are not close to a road or in a place you would want to haul a 2 point out.


----------



## klbzdad (Apr 3, 2012)

I went up on the Clark's property with some family members. It wasn't crowded and there were plenty of deer there too. Guess its who you know. Option 2? I guess we'll know by the end of the month if Obamacare was good for everyone too.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

congrads on this young ladies first ever buck up at 4 walking at 4:30 right after good shooting light bagged and tagged no bad on a general season tag

buck no 2 same general start different area wonder full shot and lots of smiles kinda made up for the aches and pains of the elk hun


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

seen plenty of deer on the rifle hunt. not many bucks on the rifle hunt but did see plenty of bucks on the muzzy and bow hunt.


----------



## jeff70 (Sep 16, 2007)

I was up on the north slope, did not see one deer ( other than private land) and never heard a shot fired all day saturday. I am hoping this weekend will be better. 8)


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

inbowrange said:


> Yeah the only people I've talked to about there hunt, say they've hiked miles and haven't seen anything. I call BS cause just by looking at these chain smoking fatties, the only way they'd be able to hike miles is if they was hike to a life flight helicopter. People keep turning a couple hundred yards off the road into 3-4 miles. Where I bow hunt it has a terrible reputation for over crowding but by my GPS I hike 3/4 a mile in to my spot and over the last 9 years I've seen 2 hunters, but I hear hundreds of atv's going back and forth on the road.


Love your post.. I did the same thing during archery, hunted no less than 2-21/2 miles from a road. Got into elk, shoot but could not find a bomb ass 24-26 inch 2 point. And the spot where I park my vehicle was already 2-5 cars deep, and had guys drive up or drive by all day.. But I always out hiked them. The other hunters didn't go farther than 3/4 of a mile.. And that's about the same story every year. My dad and I hunted on Sat. And saw no body!! He was able to take a nice buck right on the wasatch front. And trust me I saw hordes and hordes of people going up farmington and bountiful.


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

This was my first year hunting the riffle hunt in 3 years. I was up with my son who had a tag. I was shocked by the lack of hunters. It looked like the second weekend not the opener. We were up at current creek. Didnt see a buck hunting all day Saturday but seen plenty of bucks while elk hunting and muzzy hunting deer in the same area. I didnt run into a hunter till 6pm saturday night and it was only one. I really believe we didnt see the bucks we had earlier is there was no pressure on the deer like there usually is. It is going to be interesting how many deer are left over for next year. I believe there will be alot. Seen alot more deer (bucks) this year then i have in a long time. The elk hunt was alot more crowded.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

My hunting party consisted of a grandpa with hip replacement surgery scheduled less than two weeks away, my usual hunting buddy who tore his achillies tendon in early August and his 13 year old daughter, and my 12 year old son who was smitten to be hunting with my buddy's 13 year old daughter... not much hiking away from the roads for us. We saw a bunch of new country and even more people. Almost all of them were within a stone's throw of their atv or truck, and the best buck we saw all day was a 3x4 my son kicked up while walking a draw between roads. Too bad he forgot to put one back in the chamber after grandpa dropped him off.


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I saw easily 3 times the number of hunters this year vs last year. My area is 6 miles from the road. No fewer than 12 hunters made that hike opening morning, many of which were teenagers looking for a first buck. A handful of those people kept hiking another mile up the hill past my camp, and I heard tell of a big group of hunters camped up there as well. So I guess not everyone is BS'ing when they claim to have hiked several miles. I know the area pretty well and have the bucks patterned somewhat. Most of those hunters did not see a buck opening morning and I saw 7. Luck was not on my side this time though as I only saw small bucks.


----------



## crod (Jul 18, 2013)

MWScott72 said:


> I hunted up Parleys Canyon on the opener. I was surprised at the LACK of hunters. not many shots either. I only saw small 2's and a tiny 2x3, so passed. Hopefully, something bigger will pop out later in the week.


Not sure what part of the canyon you were hunting on the opener, but the area I was (also parleys canyon) there were over a dozen different times I heard shots fired within the first two hours of the hunt.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> View attachment 21825
> 
> congrads on this young ladies first ever buck up at 4 walking at 4:30 right after good shooting light bagged and tagged no bad on a general season tag
> 
> buck no 2 same general start different area wonder full shot and lots of smiles kinda made up for the aches and pains of the elk hun


Nice, what is her set up?


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

goofy elk said:


> All I can say is, Those guys are in the wrong units/areas ....
> 
> .....
> I wiil say, from what I've seen so far with opt 2 so far were I hunt,
> ...


Do you see the irony here? With this option two, they CAN'T go anywhere else into another unit as you suggest! Your dang plan split their unit in half or thirds, etc. I am glad to see you that you are liking what you see and I am sure that we can find at least twice as many people who say it is worse, but don't go Obama on us here and try to take credit for something completely unrelated to option 2! The mild winters have more to do with success than anything else. The plan is so new that it would not yet have a chance to make it way worse or even any better really. The overcrowding can be directly related to this plan, people had their spots split in half presumably going with their best option, but when it was overloaded their second option is in another region in some cases. I think one can make a pretty reasonable argument that things are better, but you can credit Mother Nature for that, certainly no Mr. Peay.


----------



## Springville Shooter (Oct 15, 2010)

^^^^^THIS^^^^^ if I could agree twice, I would. While I appreciate goofy's post, I think the link to option deuce is premature at best. Thanks for a positive post though Goofy.-------SS


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Here's my take on it, YES opt 2 manage's hunters!

Unit presure is/has changed, Opt 2 Will NOT help units like Nebo/Wasatch ..

It WILL help units like Boulder, Manti, Dutton, Fillmore ....

Less hunters on those units means less bucks harvested, INCRESSING B/D ratio!

This week I've put my 10 year old in charge of the spotting scope....
HE's havtng a freak'in blast!!!!
He's learning how and were to look to pick out deer, size them up! 
Understanding why we are letting 2 and 3 points walk..

I'm REALLY looking forward to hunting Thurs-Sunday.:!:..
Something that hasn't happened to me in a LONG time..
Excited for a general deer hunt ...8).... It's about time!

I'm putting a plan together now how to 'rotate' and pull tags every year.;-).


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

El Matador said:


> I saw easily 3 times the number of hunters this year vs last year. My area is 6 miles from the road. No fewer than 12 hunters made that hike opening morning, many of which were teenagers looking for a first buck. A handful of those people kept hiking another mile up the hill past my camp, and I heard tell of a big group of hunters camped up there as well. So I guess not everyone is BS'ing when they claim to have hiked several miles. I know the area pretty well and have the bucks patterned somewhat. Most of those hunters did not see a buck opening morning and I saw 7. Luck was not on my side this time though as I only saw small bucks.


See I am not going to call you a fibber, but as a avid backpacker/alpinist I realize how far 6 miles is.. That is so far from a road.. 1 mike is a good distance, most people wander 500 yards and think they wanted a mile. And you are claiming at least 12 other hunters and yourself included hiked in 6 miles on a general deer hunt. Either there was a world class buck back in there, or that it's way over exaggerated. You must be very hardcore, and the other 12 hunters must be too.. I have to be weak-sauce!! 12 miles round trip for general deer.. Amazing!


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

^^;-)^^ 6 miles is a very loooong waaaays.

you recon, in the snow both way's in bare feet too?


----------



## BradN (Sep 25, 2007)

UtahArcheryHunter


> See I am not going to call you a fibber, but as a avid backpacker/alpinist I realize how far 6 miles is


He did indicate that he had set up camp. It sounds like a backcountry hunt with a base camp.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

BradN said:


> UtahArcheryHunter
> 
> He did indicate that he had set up camp. It sounds like a backcountry hunt with a base camp.


That's my point.. And having at least 12 other hunters doing the same thing, with no horses.. Impressive! I have painted this picture in my mind, and I am doing something wrong. A base camp 6 miles in, your hunting trip will be more than 12 miles total!


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

utaharcheryhunter said:


> That's my point.. And having at least 12 other hunters doing the same thing, with no horses.. Impressive! I have painted this picture in my mind, and I am doing something wrong. A base camp 6 miles in, your hunting trip will be more than 12 miles total!


I am not going to -O|o- or anything, but I went wayyyyy in during general elk. I mean I was on top of a ridge wondering if I could hike back out. Looked at my GPS and had gone just over 4.5 miles. I would not do that for a deer unless I was on the Henry's. My point, I was pretty sure I had hiked over 10 miles.

Also will note, I didn't see anyone. Hell, I was even so far in the elk weren't even climbing up there


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh my-- the fact police are at it again...... 6 miles is nothing for a healthy person to hike. For example-- the Trail to the summit of Mt Timp is 7.5 miles one way and an elevation gain of 4,500'. Many people hike that in a day for a total of 15 miles. Some of you boys need to strap on the boots and go for a hike. 

The area we hunt is 4.2 miles from the trailhead and an elevation gain of around 2,500. Last year there were 22 people within 800 yards of us where most years it was 0-5. Not complaining about the pressure, but that is what option 2 did for some of us. This year the parking lot was more full than last year so we left there and went and hunted a different area. Saw only a handful of guys on the other area and many deer. 12 yo shot his first buck and we had a ball.

Option 2 is here to stay. Funny though how some claim all these 3-5 year old bucks getting shot are products of option 2, when in reality those bucks were prodcued under the Regional Mgt. They are products of the favorable conditions Mother Nature has blessed us with.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Packout said:


> Oh my-- the fact police are at it again...... 6 miles is nothing for a healthy person to hike. For example-- the Trail to the summit of Mt Timp is 7.5 miles one way and an elevation gain of 4,500'. Many people hike that in a day for a total of 15 miles. Some of you boys need to strap on the boots and go for a hike.
> 
> The area we hunt is 4.2 miles from the trailhead and an elevation gain of around 2,500. Last year there were 22 people within 800 yards of us where most years it was 0-5.
> 
> ...


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

UtahArchery-- Having a rough day, young man? You come on this thread and belittle someone who said they hiked 6 miles to deer hunt. Even the BYU Coeds and the 12 year old scouts hike the 15 miles on Timp in less than 12 hours. I'd wager there are plenty hunters who can do the same....... 

Then you belittle me for hunting an area that was crowded last year (you evidently missed the part of my post where I explained we didn't want to do the same thing again). You're on a roll. Some friendly advice-- don't just "strap one on", you'll need two boots to make your hike comfortable. I'll bow out of this internet squabble.......


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

Rough day young man? Nice.. Well pack, its been a great day for me actually thanks for asking. 
And I finally understand who I am up against here with your mention of "BYU"! That makes sense you throw in little knife jabs, and then claim you are staying out of this "internet squabble"! Nice! 
Now the only person i " belittled" would have be you. I have been stating that's its funny to me that you would take your time to hike in somewhere however many miles, and don't have the mtn. to yourself. Unless you are making it up!
And you can think differently, that's fine whatever. But I come at you for your stupid police comment.

And don't come at me with the hiking bit. Everyone can hike around, even hunt.. But the other post mentioned about setting up camp. And the picture I paint in my mind is different than you. Good for you that you know how to hike more than a mile, and up hill.. 
And I am wrong about all of my posts because I don't understand the things you obviously do. Especially not being able to comprehend that 12 year old girl scouts could ever hike mt. Timp. Wow that blows my mind! I am so stupid!

Oh and goofy, sorry for wrecking your thread.
And with second choice, my experience was awesome! And now I am done.


----------



## Pinetree (Sep 25, 2012)

Children, let's all talk a deep breath and calm down. WE are all here for the same reason, we love the outdoors and hunting. Stay on task, everyone loves to hear success stories, but this forum gets a bad wrap when we start bickering with each other.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I hunted the Manti, muzzy, then I joined family to help them out last weekend. There are NO DEER on the manti. The muzzy we hunt the high country. In a week of hunting I saw zero bucks bigger than a two point, HOWEVER more alarming is the absolute lack of does. There are just no deer period, it is unbelievable how the population has plumeted in the last 5 years. I hunt from Philadelphia Flat in Ephraim to Georges Fork in Manti, and we hike every day.
For the rifle hunt we camp lower, on private land(Millers) and hunt the face between Manti and Epraim. I have hunted this areas since I was 4, 35 years. We used to sit in the fields at night and watch hundreds of deer, every night, even during the hunts. After hunting all day on the face and seeing a whole 8 deer, we decided to sit in the fields and watch. We saw maybe 30 deer in all. In the fields we used to see dozens of deer there were 4 or five, and in most of them there were zero. Forget buck/doe ratios, the overall lack of deer is shocking, even for those of us who spend a lot of time watching, it was just shocking!


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

hossblur said:


> I hunted the Manti, muzzy, then I joined family to help them out last weekend. There are NO DEER on the manti. The muzzy we hunt the high country. In a week of hunting I saw zero bucks bigger than a two point, HOWEVER more alarming is the absolute lack of does. There are just no deer period, it is unbelievable how the population has plumeted in the last 5 years. I hunt from Philadelphia Flat in Ephraim to Georges Fork in Manti, and we hike every day.
> For the rifle hunt we camp lower, on private land(Millers) and hunt the face between Manti and Epraim. I have hunted this areas since I was 4, 35 years. We used to sit in the fields at night and watch hundreds of deer, every night, even during the hunts. After hunting all day on the face and seeing a whole 8 deer, we decided to sit in the fields and watch. We saw maybe 30 deer in all. In the fields we used to see dozens of deer there were 4 or five, and in most of them there were zero. Forget buck/doe ratios, the overall lack of deer is shocking, even for those of us who spend a lot of time watching, it was just shocking!


Too bad. I also hunt the Manti and saw more bucks/does/fawns than I've seen in 5 years. I think it fluctuates and probably next year you will have better luck.


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

utaharcheryhunter said:


> Rough day young man? Nice.. Well pack, its been a great day for me actually thanks for asking.
> And I finally understand who I am up against here with your mention of "BYU"! That makes sense you throw in little knife jabs, and then claim you are staying out of this "internet squabble"! Nice!
> Now the only person i " belittled" would have be you. I have been stating that's its funny to me that you would take your time to hike in somewhere however many miles, and don't have the mtn. to yourself. Unless you are making it up!
> And you can think differently, that's fine whatever. But I come at you for your stupid police comment.
> ...


Do we have a forum DB award? ^^^this guy gets it. Oops wrong forum.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

DB? That's all you got? Come on Marty..


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

utaharcheryhunter said:


> DB? That's all you got? Come on Marty..


Yea. Sorry.


----------



## utaharcheryhunter (Jul 13, 2009)

And Marty, I am being a DB.. Pack out just hit a nerve with me today.. I was defiantly being stupid, and I apologize!
I think I am going to lay low on here for a while.. It seems I have been making it a goal to piss everyone off on here.. Next thread I will have will be pics of my extended season deer in the coming weeks.. (God willing it will be a nice one)
Again goofy my bad on this thread!


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

utaharcheryhunter said:


> And Marty, I am being a DB.. Pack out just hit a nerve with me today.. I was defiantly being stupid, and I apologize!
> I think I am going to lay low on here for a while.. It seems I have been making it a goal to piss everyone off on here.. Next thread I will have will be pics of my extended season deer in the coming weeks.. (God willing it will be a nice one)
> Again goofy my bad on this thread!


I forgive you.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

No worry's...

It's all good...


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

:grouphug:


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

Utaharchery- I said I was done and I was, but now I'm not. These internet forums make words easy to mis-read and mis-judge. Good luck on your Ext archery hunt. A favorite time afield is chasing the rutting mulies on the Front with a bow in my hand. Oh, and I tended to enjoy the hikes up Timp with the BYU co-eds when I went to college..... 

I have always LOVED the Utah General Deer Season hunts. The new units have their growing pains. I don't agree with them in concept, but they are here and adapt we will.


----------



## GregL (Jun 17, 2013)

I am new to hunting, this is my first year actually; unless you count truck hunting with my bro-in-law in Idaho a few years back where we only got out of the vehicle once, but I prefer to pretend that didn't happen 

I have been going out solo every day in different spots each day and am having a hard time even finding a place where I could hike a few miles and get away from all the ATVs. I drew unit 17a Wasatch West, I live in Cottonwood Heights and it was close to home, and like I said I am new to this so I didn't realize how crowded it would be. I'm just trying to figure out where to go to even hike back and have a chance at a buck. I'm not passing up any forkies, it's my first deer, I am shootin the first thing I see haha. But I've seen 30-40 doe but not a single antler in 4 days!

I've been around Strawberry Peak and left fork up Hobble Creek, Wellsburg, East of Teat Mountain up Spanish Fork (where I saw most of the doe) and today up AF canyon in the morning and crossed over towards midway in the evening. 

I'm willing to hike, but where to?


----------



## El Matador (Dec 21, 2007)

I don't really care if people believe the 6 mile hike or not. I measured the distance on my topo program one time so I know its pretty close. The first 4 miles are more of a walk than a hike, but there is 2000 feet of elevation gain from the parking area to the camp. I wouldn't have believed that those boys would do 12 miles that day if I hadn't seen it myself! 

I started hunting this spot to get away from the crowds, but now I'm seeing as many people up there as any other general season spot. There are a lot of bucks so maybe word has just gotten out. Maybe time to go back to hunting the muzzleloader.

Even with all the crowds and not seeing any big bucks this year (yet), I still enjoy the general season hunts. It's nice to be able hunt deer every year even if I don't kill something.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

We passed on buck number 12 yesterday evening ....

It's almost time to shoot... 

The 15 year old was close pulling the trigger last night ...

Yep, Tursday afternoon, saw 2 bucks, a GOOD number of does, ZERO other hunters!
On public ground...AWSOME!


----------



## GregL (Jun 17, 2013)

Goofy, what unit are you hunting?


----------



## martymcfly73 (Sep 17, 2007)

GregL said:


> Goofy, what unit are you hunting?


Greg sent you a pm.


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

El Matador, I beleive you. If the avid backpacker/alpinist thinks that 6 miles is a looong ways then he's not much of a backpacker/alpinist. 
If you think that your back country hunt was crowded, then don't ever bother hunting regions G or H in Wyoming. You hike 6 miles in the back country there, and there will be 12 people in every basin.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

we picked this guy up tonight located 7 different buck and a couple dozen does the little guy who shot this buck was camera shy and just wanted to show of his deer


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice buck but what are all the spots on that deers back.


----------



## mack1950 (Sep 11, 2007)

bites of sage he ran through before going down


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

GregL said:


> Goofy, what unit are you hunting?


12/16b/16c


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

mack1950 said:


> View attachment 21985
> 
> 
> we picked this guy up tonight located 7 different buck and a couple dozen does the little guy who shot this buck was camera shy and just wanted to show of his deer


Sweet Mack..

You guys are tearing it up.:!:..


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

El Matador said:


> I don't really care if people believe the 6
> mile hike or not. I measured the distance on my topo program one time
> so I know its pretty close. The first 4 miles are more of a walk than a
> hike, but there is 2000 feet of elevation gain from the parking area to
> ...


El Matador, I didn't mean to question your accuracy with the distance.
Just have hunted utah for many years and haven't found a ton of people
who are willing to not only hike, but pack out an animal if they find
it. So if you are 6 miles in seeing that many people, I would recommend
a new area.

I guess I was just in shock at a crowd that big, and that far. Also, if
that many groups are willing to hike, I don't know why they would settle
to be near anyone else. You may have some luck by going a canyon over
from them and getting the benefits of their pressure? Also, if you hike
to the summit very early, like you are sitting at the top by the time
anyone even considers hiking, then they may push the good ones up to
you!

Do find it funny for people to say that those of us that were struck by the accuracy of that statement feel the need to say that we don't backpack and haven't hiked, etc... It was only questioned because i havent gone 6-10 miles in and seen a crowd, unless i hiked myself closer to another road.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

RandomElk16 said:


> . It was only questioned because i havent gone 6-10 miles in and seen a crowd, unless i hiked myself closer to another road.


I think that this is the statement that needs to be looked at. There are very few places in the state of Utah where this isn't a fact except for in the Uinta's or the West Desert.


----------

